# Database Discussions > MySQL >  MySQL in high availability and transction secure banking application

## klamor

I would like to evaluate if MySQL is reliable enough to be used in a bank-like transation intensive applicationthat will be handling real money, so inconcistency and non-availability is not an option.
Apart from the possibility to have 24/7 support for the big ones, has anyone tried anything like this in live operation. And if so, why is there so few words about it on the Internet?
/K

----------


## skhanal

Would you really want to use MySQL for such application?.

----------

